
HTTP Problem Statement (1995) - dedalus
https://www.w3.org/Protocols/HTTP-NG/951005_Problem.html
======
gwillz
> rather than believing that HTTP-NG is the universal transport for all
> applications

Joke's on you, we did that anyway.

------
giancarlostoro
> You are using a disconnected (from the Internet) laptop on the beach in the
> Carribean. When you reconnect, your system it should be able to re validate
> its cache, pick up notification of changes in the Web you are interested in,
> and potentially post forms you've filled out.

This would be somewhat impressive.

~~~
derekp7
This is possible right now with certain web applications. Such as gmail
offline mode. I could see something like this working for Facebook also if
they choose to implement an offline feature.

~~~
codingdave
It was possible in '95, too. Just not on the web. But offline emails and forms
were absolutely present in '95\. If anything, offline email was the standard
in '95, as pervasive networking wasn't yet a thing, so everyone used local
email clients. Local replication of email and data went downhill as networking
improved. There was web-based email fairly quickly as the web grew (AOL,
Yahoo, Hotmail, and others), but it was mostly personal accounts. When gmail
came on the scene, people started to accept online email for business as well.

~~~
avinium
Hey, there are still quite a few Thunderbird users around :)

